# Marbrisa Pointe vs Cove areas



## dsmrp (Feb 1, 2020)

I reserved a 2 bdrm unit for a ladies getaway at the end of February.
I didn't read or remember the fine print that said my reservation was in the Pointe neighborhood
without elevators.  The lack of elevators in itself shouldn't be a problem.
But how many floors maximum could we expect to walk up?

I think the Pointe amenities would probably suit us better than those at Cove.
What are the other main differences between Pointe and Cove that you would
recommend one over the other? 

Funny, but I got a form email letter the other day that started out with
"Dear *|NAME|* " and other form field reservation info.
  And a revised message the next day with the name filled in and real reservation info.


Thanks in advance!
Sandra


----------



## presley (Feb 2, 2020)

To the best of my memory, the ocean view rooms are in a 3 story building and the second story is ground level. So, one flight of stairs would be your maximum (either up or down). I've never stayed in the buildings behind the ocean view rooms so I don't know how many flights of stairs you'd have to do, but the buildings aren't higher than 3 levels.


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 2, 2020)

presley said:


> To the best of my memory, the ocean view rooms are in a 3 story building and the second story is ground level. So, one flight of stairs would be your maximum (either up or down). I've never stayed in the buildings behind the ocean view rooms so I don't know how many flights of stairs you'd have to do, but the buildings aren't higher than 3 levels.



Thanks!  Turns out one of my friends prefers to avoid stairs, but is OK with going up/down one flight.  I will call Marbrisa to request assignment to a ground floor unit. I can still change my reservation to the Cove without charge, but it would be a lockoff, which we don't want.


----------



## Garnet (Feb 16, 2020)

Regarding floor nomenclature:  I see a ground floor unit as being the very first floor with the lowest level.  That's because it has a patio.  I see the second floor as being the "level in" unit with no stairs needed from the parking area, etc.  Of course, I see the top floor as the regular top floor.  
Sorry to be picky-I'm a little unclear on your requesting a ground floor unit, the very bottom or the level in?


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 17, 2020)

Garnet said:


> Regarding floor nomenclature:  I see a ground floor unit as being the very first floor with the lowest level.  That's because it has a patio.  I see the second floor as being the "level in" unit with no stairs needed from the parking area, etc.  Of course, I see the top floor as the regular top floor.
> Sorry to be picky-I'm a little unclear on your requesting a ground floor unit, the very bottom or the level in?



I requested the parking lot level, so I guess 2nd floor, so my friend won't have to do stairs.  She said she could manage 1 flight tho'.  She preferred to take our chances in the Pointe neighborhood cause of the 2  beds in the 2nd bedroom. And I didn't want a lock-off in the Cove area.


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 19, 2020)

Well as it turns out, 1 of my 2 friends now can't go because of her family member's memorial service.
We're only a week before check-in.
There's only a difference of 500 points between my current 2 bdrm reservation and a 1 bdrm.
Just out of curiosity, if I changed to a 1 bdrm (they are available), would I just lose the difference in points?

I am inclined to keep the 2 bdrm (but going to change sections to the Cove after all  )

Thx!


----------



## presley (Feb 20, 2020)

dsmrp said:


> We're only a week before check-in.





dsmrp said:


> ust out of curiosity, if I changed to a 1 bdrm (they are available), would I just lose the difference in points?


You would lose the points since you are less than 30 days before check in. A potential risky solution if you have free changes is to rebook what you have several months out and then cancel that reservation. You'd be doing a new reservation for what it is that you really want. I wouldn't do that for 500 points this close to check in, but you may feel more confident that the reservation will still be available after you jump through all the hoops.


----------



## dsmrp (Feb 20, 2020)

presley said:


> You would lose the points since you are less than 30 days before check in. A potential risky solution if you have free changes is to rebook what you have several months out and then cancel that reservation. You'd be doing a new reservation for what it is that you really want. I wouldn't do that for 500 points this close to check in, but you may feel more confident that the reservation will still be available after you jump through all the hoops.



Thx, I just changed to a Cove unit, same number of points. No change fee.  Seems excessive to have a 2bdrm for 2 people, but I don't want to lose 3000 pts from current ressie for cancelling or downgrading so close to check in. Changing to later dates wasn't much of an option cause we have non refundable & non changeable air fares.


----------



## GT75 (Feb 20, 2020)

dsmrp said:


> only a difference of 500 points


I wouldn't worry about 500 HGVC points difference so close to your travel dates.    To me, this is only worth about $75+ or less than the reservation fee.


----------

